# Computer Printer Question



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think this is where this post should go: I have an old computer printer that still works, what kind of prop could I build with it? Please be gentle, after haunting for years this is my first attempt at wanting to create something that moves. Any suggestions or thread links would be great, thanks!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I seem to recall a discussion about dismantling on old printer and using the stepper motor from it. I'll see if I can find the threat.


----------



## Cirvinfox (May 2, 2013)

What model printer and computer?

Older printers have stepper motors in them an a few gears, rods, and toothed belts that can find their way into all sorts of mechanical devices, however newer units use servomotors to drive the mechanics and those aren't as easy to drive, though you can use them as DC motors. Gears and belts are still there.

Most any computer is useful so long as you know how to program it. If it has a printer port that can be used almost directly as digital IO that you can attach sensors and actuators to. Couple that with some Python, C, or even some basic dialect and you've got yourself a nice free controller!

The mechanics could be used for automated doors or shutters, perhaps use the main drive motor to raise and lower a hidden panel that a ghoul can pop out of.

Sensors that can be directly attached to the computer's parallel port include the Parallax PIR sensors, contact mats that act just like switches, and pushbuttons. With a bit more effort you could do light beam sensors or even use the soundcard of the computer to trigger on certain noises.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I've seen a ouija board done using an old printer with a magnet mounted to the printer head that moved the puck/pointer around the board.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

depending on what type of printer, you can put it in "cycle mode" and use it to simulate a horizontal floating head...I had an old printer that I soldered two sets of button contacts together, so when the power was turned on, the printhead would move left and right continuously...I screwed a small metal post onto the printhead, and stuck a wighead and mask on it to test...covered the printer with some black material, cut a slit in the material where the post came up, and voila, floating head....matter of fact, I still have it somewhere...I'll dig it out and post a vid...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Clever use CR! 
I'd like to see it.


----------

